# tomorrow



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyibody going snapper fishingi in the am?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, got a morning and afternoon trip!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Yep, got a morning and afternoon trip!


What you think the seas will be like. I have a small boat and big heart.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Bouys are showing 2.5 right now, north wind also. Should be ok, and the wind is supposed to calm by mid morning.


----------



## dgibbons (Jun 30, 2008)

Going tomorrow also looks like a late start will be better swellinfo has it laying down after the first part of the morning. Good Luck


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

That's what I was reading it to be so here comes the Lil red tracker.


----------



## addict620 (Oct 18, 2009)

*red*

you guys are talking me into it.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok going to start out catching croackers then head 11 miles se to some live bottom.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

addict620 said:


> you guys are talking me into it.


Talking. Dang man you better get out there and get some of those endangered species, before dgibbons and I get them. Lol 

If you go Good Luck Brother.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

It is going to be a lazy swell. Right now there is a 9 second wave period at the 12 mile bouy which is rare for this area. Should be nice.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Winds look really good.:thumbup:
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Wind/WINDcast.aspx?region=tlh

Wish I could find someone to split the gas:whistling:


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

if anyone is going and has room for me and my 12yr old son let me know. i have my own gear and cash


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

1pescadoloco said:


> Winds look really good.:thumbup:
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Wind/WINDcast.aspx?region=tlh
> 
> Wish I could find someone to split the gas:whistling:


Got a call to do a job. So, I guess i'll be going another time


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Catch 'em up! as they should be hungry after not much pressure the last 5 days or so.


----------

